# 

## Adas

Z uwagi na rozmiary działki, wjazdu i usytuowania wejścia do domu mam w planie zamontowanie bramy i furtki na szerokości 3,5 m - miało by to być skrzydło bramy 2,5m oraz furtka 1m, przy czym aby wygodnie wjechać na posesję należy otworzyć bramę i furtkę - pomiędzy nimi nie ma słupka. Nie znalazłem takiej bramy gotowej, są raczej na zamówienie - chyba że ktoś się z taką spotkał? Przykład bramy: http://img05.allegroimg.pl/photos/40.../58/1530915825
I wszystko byłoby OK gdyby nie chęć zamontowania automatyki do otwierania, bo jeżeli siłownik miałby być także na furtce, to z jednej strony furtka musi się otwierać klamką jak każda inna furtka, a z drugiej, gdy jest zamknięta, to musiałby na niej działać siłownik ją otwierający. Być może jakiś zdolny fachowiec byłby w stanie coś takiego stworzyć - czy ktoś się z czymś takim spotkał bądź ma pomysł jak do tego podejść? Przeszukałem google i firmy od bram ale nigdzie nie natrafiłem na podobne rozwiązanie. Nawet takich bram jednoskrzydłowych z furtką jest jak na lekarstwo. Ostatecznie mogę się zmieścić w tych 2,5m bramy swoim samochodem bo mam szeroką ulicę i wykręcę, ale na dłuższą metę chyba nie ma to sensu. Gdybym zrobił bramę dwuskrzydłową na 3,5m to furtka będzie naprzeciw pustej (bez okna) ściany domu i nie będzie to fajnie wyglądało. Ktoś ma jakiś pomysł?

----------


## Blechert

Kiedyś ktoś mi powiedział na budowie, że lepiej gdy furtka nie jest naprzeciw drzwi wejsciowych. Nikt nie patrzy Ci bezpośrednio do chaty, gdy wychodzisz z domu do gościa.

----------


## rafal194

Ciężko ktoś będzie miał takie coś zrobić .Chętnie obejrzę gotowe wykonanie.Bo jeżeli jedno skrzydło ma się otwierać i ręcznie i na automat.To będzie problem.Gdzyz aby otworzyć ręcznie automat trzeba go odblokować.A później znowu zablokować do pracy.Chyba ze się mylę

----------


## lukep3

a po co Ci furtka? nie lepiej zrobic sobie wygodny wjazd...ja u siebie mam 4,4 m w świetle wjazdu i rezygnuje z furtki (wykorzystywana byłaby bardzo rzadko wiec po co) i robie bramę 2 - skrzydłową 4 - metrową (40 cm będzie na metalowe słupki);

----------


## lukep3

powiem więcej - kupię chyba tą z liroya - za 650 + 2 słupki po 200 zł - tylko automatyke to trza już porządną (1500-2000 )

----------


## Jaroll

> powiem więcej - kupię chyba tą z liroya - za 650 + 2 słupki po 200 zł - tylko automatyke to trza już porządną (1500-2000 )


Wiesz że profile z których wykonana jest ta brama maja 1,5mm grubości(tak słyszałem). Pod automat to lepiej jakieś wzmocnienie zrobić.

----------


## Jaroll

> Z uwagi na rozmiary działki, wjazdu i usytuowania wejścia do domu mam w planie zamontowanie bramy i furtki na szerokości 3,5 m - miało by to być skrzydło bramy 2,5m oraz furtka 1m, przy czym aby wygodnie wjechać na posesję należy otworzyć bramę i furtkę - pomiędzy nimi nie ma słupka. Nie znalazłem takiej bramy gotowej, są raczej na zamówienie - chyba że ktoś się z taką spotkał? Przykład bramy: http://img05.allegroimg.pl/photos/40.../58/1530915825
> I wszystko byłoby OK gdyby nie chęć zamontowania automatyki do otwierania, bo jeżeli siłownik miałby być także na furtce, to z jednej strony furtka musi się otwierać klamką jak każda inna furtka, a z drugiej, gdy jest zamknięta, to musiałby na niej działać siłownik ją otwierający. Być może jakiś zdolny fachowiec byłby w stanie coś takiego stworzyć - czy ktoś się z czymś takim spotkał bądź ma pomysł jak do tego podejść? Przeszukałem google i firmy od bram ale nigdzie nie natrafiłem na podobne rozwiązanie. Nawet takich bram jednoskrzydłowych z furtką jest jak na lekarstwo. Ostatecznie mogę się zmieścić w tych 2,5m bramy swoim samochodem bo mam szeroką ulicę i wykręcę, ale na dłuższą metę chyba nie ma to sensu. Gdybym zrobił bramę dwuskrzydłową na 3,5m to furtka będzie naprzeciw pustej (bez okna) ściany domu i nie będzie to fajnie wyglądało. Ktoś ma jakiś pomysł?


Zrób brame dwuskrzydłową a automatykę kup sobie z funkcją furtki(np. NICE  WINGO 2024) do tego przełącznik kluczykowy lub klawiatura numeryczna.Jak  ktoś będzie chciał wejśc to sobie wstuka kod i otworzy tylko jedno skrzydło.

----------


## rafal194

> Wiesz że profile z których wykonana jest ta brama maja 1,5mm grubości(tak słyszałem). Pod automat to lepiej jakieś wzmocnienie zrobić.


Te 1,5mm to chyba razem z farbą.Na dodatek brama jest połapana punktowo.

----------


## lukep3

nie 1,5 mm tylko 2,5 mm - to chyba nie ma tragedii

----------


## rafal194

No jestem ciekawy gdzie jest te 2,5mm.Przy takich bramach.Nie spotkałem jeszcze profili 2,5mm.Dopóki nie zobaczę bramy z castorami i innych marketów na profilu 2,5mm nie uwierze.Chyba ze przy zawiasach w co też wątpię.

----------


## bekaert

z doświadczenia powiem iż w przypadku tych bram (market) i zawiasów nie regulowanych, zastosowanie automatyki=nerwy. Chyba że ktoś jest biegły w tego typu sprawach i nie przeszkadza mu że siłownik wyrwie się z mocowania w za cienkiej ściance i sam sobie ponownie przespawa oraz w okresach zima lato pozmienia ustawienia i siły  i kąta bramy. Reklamacja niestety w takich przypadkach nie działa, a automatyk napewno skasuje za przyjazd, chyba że jest to dobry znajomy to się flaszkę zrobi  :wink:

----------


## lukep3

u znajomego już 9 lat śmiga na marketówce - a napęd pewnie więcej niż 15 lat nie pochodzi nawet ten najlepszy więc i tak będzie trzeba wymienic  :smile:

----------


## bekaert

to zobacz sobie aktualne marketówki i porównaj u znajomego, pogoń za ceną spowodowała prawdziwą anoreksję w konstrukcjach stalowych

----------


## zbigmor

Wracając do tematu to nie widzę w pełni wygodnwego rozwiązania. Gdy ktoś przychodzi to otwieramy guzikiem lub pilotem jedno lub dwa skrzydła, a jeśli domowik wychodzi to może też mieć pilot ze sobą, ale i tak to nie będzie wygodne. Jeśli jest możliwość to najlepiej tak usytuować bramę, ażeby mieć możliwość wstawienia normalnej furtki, nawet pod kątem prostym do bramy.

----------


## Bajkonur

W Internecie podają takie rozwiązanie tej sytuacji aby zastosować bramę dwuskrzydłową a w jednym skrzydle umieścić furtkę dokładnie tak jak na foto http://www.pl.all.biz/img/pl/catalog/89056.jpeg
TYLKO PYTANIE CZY OTWIERAJĄC FURTKĘ NIE ROZCHWIEJEMY CAŁEGO MECHANIZMU??? CZY TEN MECHANIZM JEST NA TYLE SILNY? I czy ta furtka może być w tej sytuacji również dodatkowo otwierana domofonem?

----------

